# smells fishy



## torch (Dec 24, 2001)

How much of of fish odor should fresh haddock have ? no odor - slight - moderate - heavy odor . Thanks


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Torch,

Welcome to cheftalk.
Well my friend, I hope that your haddack does not have a smell other then the ocean. haddack, Like Cod,scrod and Hake should have a firm flesh,Very white, with no off oder.

If it does,Bring it back...If it's to late,pop it in the freezer and return it to where you found it
cc
PS, There is no room for oFF seafood


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

i spent a total of five months in shetland. cold water cold water fish. haddock should have a sweet fresh light scent. never have an odor.since i live in florida and boy did i eat my fair share of haddock in shetland. the fillets we saw were sometimes very large. it is primarily used for fis-n- chips. yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Torch, like CC and Ruth said, the term _fish odor_ is sort of a misnomer. Fish should have no real smell other than the waters they came from. The term fish odor indicates something that smells. If it smells like "fish" it has already started to turn and what you are smelling is the beginning of bacterial breakdown If it is a light smell, it can probably be washed and still be fine. Use citrus/tomato based sauces. Don't try to cover it up though. If it's too bad you just can't do it! So again fish should smell clean and fresh and have no discernable "fishy odor".


----------



## lilymi (5 mo ago)

*Be suspect or suspicious*, as in His explanation definitely smells fishy; my guess is that he's lying. This idiom alludes to the fact that fresh fish have no odor but stale or rotten ones do.


----------

